# Wierd personal problem- am I alone? (kinda gross)



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

After giving birth to 3 big, beautiful babies, my body has changed alot- as one would expect.
Here's the embarrassing bit. I have found that occasionally I get air in my vagina. If I







pass gas while sitting down, sometimes it re-directs into my vagina or if dh & I are intimate, I often get air in there that only comes out later with kegels.







: I'm not overly stretched out or anything. I don't know why this happens. I don't know what to do about it, and I'm afraid it may be unhealthy. Has anyone else ever had this problem? I'm really embarrased to ask, but I am hoping there's not something wrong with me. i have never heard anyone mention this before.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Totally normal. I think there was a funny thread about this a few months back.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Normal and not exclusive to those who have had children.


----------



## eldadeedlit (Jun 22, 2004)

The same thing has happened to me since having three kids. I have reason to believe that I am not all, uh, stretched out or anything, but yeah I have that problem sometimes now. Not so much before I had kids.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

That would happen to me even before I had my son.









hapersmion


----------



## mum2James&Bean (Dec 8, 2006)

Vagina farts?







Yeah, I think it's a relatively *normal* phenomenon among those who haven't even had kids. Mine was a c/s and I know it's happened from time to time. Pretty embarrassing!


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

Totally normal







In high school (pre-babies!), everyone called it "queefing." (Not sure of the spelling...)


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

Yup, very normal. I also find that certain sexual posistions make the problem worse







.....like doggystyle....








although sex isn't always the cause of it happening.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lact-o-Mama* 
Yup, very normal. I also find that certain sexual posistions make the problem worse







.....like doggystyle....







although sex isn't always the cause of it happening.

Oh yeah baby! There's nothing like a hot and heavy sexcapade and in the middle of it - a loud vajaja fart! NICE!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Yeah, I get that sitting down redirection thing, too. I especially hate it when it's at work and I worry that if I stand, it'll make a noise. eeek!


----------



## BunchaCrunch (Feb 9, 2007)

I began to experience this right after I had my daughter. Embarassing, yet a little amusing at times.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab* 
Oh yeah baby! There's nothing like a hot and heavy sexcapade and in the middle of it - a loud vajaja fart! NICE!









:

I have been known to stop mid sex (air pockets kinda kill the mood) and stand up to do a hula hoop move to get the air out. DH thinks it's really funny.


----------



## Megali (Jun 2, 2006)

I experienced it occasionally (like a few times a year) pre-baby and more than occasionally (now a few times a month) post-baby. Thankfully it's never noisy!


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
After giving birth to 3 big, beautiful babies, my body has changed alot- as one would expect.
 If I







pass gas while sitting down, sometimes it re-directs into my vagina












this happens to me more often than i care to admit...i tore really badly with DS, and can't help but wonder if something went wrong with my stitching, you know? a crossed wire, per se


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

there is even a treatment for yeast that includes deliberate sucking in of air-- I think it was in one of the earlier our bodies ourselves books or a new view of a woman's body-- or some old book like that. actually I was getting more air in before I had kids-- or maybe it had to do with how agile we were then-









so really it happens to lots of women
if you are worried about tone it doesn't usually hurt to do some extra kegels -- but it may not change the situation ---

take care


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

I squirted water out of my nose while reading this thread.









The most embarrassing thing happened to me the other day regarding this very same thing! I had NO idea there was any air up there, but I walked all the way from my office to the front office and then while I was standing there on the phone, a "queef" just came out! I could hear it! I just kept talking on the phone like nothing had happened, but I'm _sure_ the other two people in the room had to have heard it.

They were both female and were kind enough to act like nothing had happened. I honestly don't know if I've ever been more embarrassed!









Oh, and this was happening to me way before I started having children! In fact, I think it happened more before the kids.......


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grapejuicemama* 

The most embarrassing thing happened to me the other day regarding this very same thing! I had NO idea there was any air up there, but I walked all the way from my office to the front office and then while I was standing there on the phone, a "queef" just came out! I could hear it! I just kept talking on the phone like nothing had happened, but I'm _sure_ the other two people in the room had to have heard it.


OMG!! laughup ....







: I mean, WOW! hahahaha... *sigh*

The best is when you go to walk across a room and some air audibly comes out with each and every step. I can never keep a straight face, I just bust out laughing and usually can't stop until I leave the room.

Not trying to minimize your concern at all, OP, it's just all the replies got me thinking about funny embarrassing moments. Oooh, I really needed that today -- thanks ladies!


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

I get this too! my husband has been known to call me "queen la queefer" (queen latifa, get it?)


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
After giving birth to 3 big, beautiful babies, my body has changed alot- as one would expect.
Here's the embarrassing bit. I have found that occasionally I get air in my vagina. If I







pass gas while sitting down, sometimes it re-directs into my vagina or if dh & I are intimate, I often get air in there that only comes out later with kegels.







: I'm not overly stretched out or anything. I don't know why this happens. I don't know what to do about it, and I'm afraid it may be unhealthy. Has anyone else ever had this problem? I'm really embarrased to ask, but I am hoping there's not something wrong with me. i have never heard anyone mention this before.









You know, that didn't happen to me until after baby three, when my perineum just wasn't as in tact as it used to be after three 10 lb babes. Glad to hear it's normal and I'm not the only one!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab* 
Oh yeah baby! There's nothing like a hot and heavy sexcapade and in the middle of it - a loud vajaja fart! NICE!









:







: You women ROCK! I am so impressed by how great and humorous we all are!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
this happens to me more often than i care to admit...i tore really badly with DS, and can't help but wonder if something went wrong with my stitching, you know? a crossed wire, per se

Yeah, I feel like there is less skin down there (perineum) and so the air can come up more easily.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

This is so funny ... I refused to look at this thread all day because I didn't want to read something gross, and then it occurred to me that it might be about this specific issue. I had to look, because I've also been wondering.







I never had the problem before baby #1 ... now it's constant. I had a C-section, too.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Totally normal. I too am one with the vagina fart!


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Often during sex . And once in the middle of my yoga class!







And yes, it was VERY quiet, coulda heard a pin drop, and it happened with every move I made! I can't imagine what the other people were thinking. What could I do? I wasn't going to jump up and run out of the room, so I just continued on. GAWD I was mortified!

I'm so happy I'm not the only one it's happened to!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKmoose* 
Totally normal







In high school (pre-babies!), everyone called it "queefing." (Not sure of the spelling...)

Yep!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

: You ladies have me in stitches

I had vaginal farts more before I was ever pregnant than after giving birth.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

When it happens during sex we just giggle. If it continues I stand up and squat, which always results in a riot of laughter from DH, then we add some lube and keep going. Sometimes it helps.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lab* 
Oh yeah baby! There's nothing like a hot and heavy sexcapade and in the middle of it - a loud vajaja fart! NICE!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyblufig* 
The best is when you go to walk across a room and some air audibly comes out with each and every step. I can never keep a straight face, I just bust out laughing and usually can't stop until I leave the room.












Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
Often during sex . And once in the middle of my yoga class!







And yes, it was VERY quiet, coulda heard a pin drop, and it happened with every move I made! I can't imagine what the other people were thinking. What could I do? I wasn't going to jump up and run out of the room, so I just continued on. GAWD I was mortified!

I'm so happy I'm not the only one it's happened to!









:







:







:







:







:

I'm about to pee my pants!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 







:

















:







:







:







:







:
*
I'm about to pee my pants!*

well now, honey, that's a whole other issue that deserves it's own thread!!










barefoot mama, i'm totally with you with the yoga queefs. i took a class a few weeks ago and had a little air issue, i think the woman next to me heard, luckily it wasn't too loud but i.was.mortified.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Whew. I really needed the laugh.

I have had the yoga queefs too. So embarassing.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I think I've decided to never take a yoga class!


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
Whew. I really needed the laugh.

I have had the yoga queefs too. So embarassing.

OM*G*! I totally forgot about that! Yup, me too, especially when you do a shoulder stand and then the plough. I just keep on going.... _bvvvp_, _bvvvp_, _bvvvp_ing the whole time.

I get the giggles then, too.

Which is why I always have plenty of personal space in a yoga class...







"What? I didn't hear anything."

This thread is making me cry I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

The vagina farts during sex don't bother me it's the redirected farts that are totaly unnerving. That never happened to me before giving birth. I totaly thought I was the only one.

I'm so glad I found this thread!


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhiannon Feimorgan* 
The vagina farts during sex don't bother me it's the redirected farts that are totaly unnerving. That never happened to me before giving birth. I totaly thought I was the only one.

I'm so glad I found this thread!









It's like our noni's are doing some sort of aerobic breathing exercise down there!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKmoose* 
Totally normal







In high school (pre-babies!), everyone called it "queefing." (Not sure of the spelling...)


Lol. that's what we called it too. I ..ahem...have queefed before


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah me too since I had my baby 8 weeks ago!!! I'm glad someone brought it up


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=440159

Quote:

Posted by: yurika47
So a friend was reading this thread and called me to laugh (essentially at me) because I recently told her a similar story.

And I thought this make some of you ladies feel a little better considering the fact that I have not had any children.

It so happens that my favorite position is also the same position in which it's easiest for air to sneak it's way into my vagina. So after sex in my favorite position, I have a tendency to deflate. Which was really embarrassing the first time, but now it's just funny.

In fact, the first time it happened I giggled, which made me release another queef, and then I giggled again, and queefed again, and giggled again, and queefed again, and then broke into hysterical laughing as I continuously queefed until all the air was released.

My most recent story, which is why my friend is currently laughing at me, happened the other day. When getting out from my favorite position, I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.

So ladies, there's no need to be embarrassed. Sex is just funny. Consider the faces we make and the noises that come from our vocal cords, the humor in sex is all part of the fun of it. And I'm pretty certain, without doing a poll, that every woman has queefed at some point or another whether they've had a vaginal birth or not. And I'll be damned if I have to give up my favorite position just because of a little pussy fart. I understand that getting used to a new body/vagina may be overwhelming but in times of embarrassment just remind yourself "Well, at least I didn't squeef."


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Thank you all for being so honest and lighthearted. Now I know I'm not a _total_ freak!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I had this happen pre-baby- but only in yogic inversions. Actually, haven't noticed it after baby- I thought perhaps because I have paid more attention to doing kegels, not sure though.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKmoose* 
Totally normal







In high school (pre-babies!), everyone called it "queefing." (Not sure of the spelling...)

That is the word! I used to be able to do this when doing my yogic head stands...

darn gravity and its surprise influence on your body parts...

Quote:

I think I've decided to never take a yoga class!
ITA


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKmoose* 
Totally normal







In high school (pre-babies!), everyone called it "queefing." (Not sure of the spelling...)











Also since I've given birth, when I take a bath and then stand up, bathwater comes out of my vagina. If I don't take the time to squat and push a little, my underwear will be soaked. It's definitely not pee. I've been lucky enought to never have had stress incontinence.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

lots and lots of kegals help tremendously.

do like 300 a day.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
That would happen to me even before I had my son.









hapersmion

same here. mostly in the bathtub when I'm rinsing my hair. I stand up to get out and it all comes out!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

a few months ago my four year old daughter did this and got all confused-mama! why did my vulva just fart? lol

i think this thread title should be edited because its completely UNGROSS. not gross at all, just normal.

a


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 







:

I have been known to stop mid sex (air pockets kinda kill the mood) and stand up to do a hula hoop move to get the air out. DH thinks it's really funny.

I've got to try that.


----------

